# Game Map



## Glisterspeck (Jul 10, 2015)

Map of a new game concept I'm trying to get out of my head . Pretty much a AAA game as I'm imagining it now, so not very practical. Red lines are a mile in scale.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 10, 2015)

Mountain-bound land?

Looks good to me.

I was toying with the idea of creating a very simply free game about one of my characters (as a marketing device as well as something fun in itself), but my old RPG Maker doesn't work anymore. You could always, if the scale's unrealistic right now, try and make a smaller version, maybe bound to one village/town and its surroundings, and if it takes off use the money/support to try and enlarge it (either leaping to a full scale version of adding bits here and there).


----------



## Glisterspeck (Jul 11, 2015)

thaddeus6th said:


> Mountain-bound land?
> 
> Looks good to me.
> 
> I was toying with the idea of creating a very simply free game about one of my characters (as a marketing device as well as something fun in itself), but my old RPG Maker doesn't work anymore. You could always, if the scale's unrealistic right now, try and make a smaller version, maybe bound to one village/town and its surroundings, and if it takes off use the money/support to try and enlarge it (either leaping to a full scale version of adding bits here and there).



That sounds like a good marketing ploy, especially if you have the chops to build the game yourself. I remember when Jennifer Government came out, there was an online sim game to support it. I played the game, never read the book. 

I think I may at least get a fun concept out of the game. Everything happens in a dream, so I was going to make it so that each time you die, you wake up in another person's dream. Maybe the point is to find the original dreamer. Don't know.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 11, 2015)

Designing it yourself?

I was going to (as I said) use an RPG Maker but I'm not sure how licensing would work and there's no way I'm risking the rights to Sir Edric in any way. My experience in this area's really limited, being a luddite, though I did build a few areas in a MUD some time ago.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jul 11, 2015)

Production of vast quantities of decent artwork is harder than game logic or programming or voice overs. But since I first attempted (with a 256 colour 320 x 240 platform game / Adventure engine I wrote in early 1990s) there is no point in programming unless you are doing something very different in gameplay. Various free and paid Game Engines for FPS, RPG, Adventure, Platform etc are available. Any content you produce is your own and you can redistribute / sell. The exception is using an editor to customise an existing game. You generally can't sell that at all. Some like CIV VI you can distribute free as "mods" for people that bought the game.
So for your own game you don't use an editor to Mod a game. You use a suitable Game Engine. This is NOT the same as Game Generator (which are often more limited and often can't be redistributed unencumbered). 

You need a composer / musician, maybe some folk for dialogue, scene artist, character artist, animation artists and a Programmer.


----------



## Glisterspeck (Jul 12, 2015)

Yeah, I would be. I build games as a hobby/terribly unprofitable business. Started in Macromedia Director and Flash years ago, now iOS. Ray is right: the toughest bit is getting good content, but you could maybe find some folks on Deviant Art. I use the cocos2D engine for iOS stuff. If you want to make a go of it yourself, I'd say adapt a minimum viable product approach to what goes into the game. Concentrate on one key concept for the thing and only put in enough to make it enjoyable. Otherwise, it's really hard to get finished.


----------

